
Google’s DeepMind made ‘inexcusable’ errors handling UK health data, says report - tim333
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/16/14932764/deepmind-google-uk-nhs-health-data-analysis
======
27182818284
From the article, "US tech giant made “inexcusable” errors in terms of
transparency and oversight when handling sensitive medical information."

That makes it sound like this is all more about the policies and agreements on
how the data would be handled rather than, say, anything incorrect with the
DeepMind algorithm.

~~~
_rpd
Yes, here are the complaints from the referenced report ...

1) We do not know––and have no power to find out––what Google and DeepMind are
really doing with NHS patient data, nor the extent of Royal Free’s meaningful
control over what Google and DeepMind are doing;

2) Any assurances about use of the dataset come from public relations
statements, rather than independent oversight or legally binding documents;

3) The amount of data transferred is far in excess of the requirements of
those publicly stated needs, but not in excess of the information sharing
agreement and broader memorandum of understanding governing the deal, both of
which were kept private for many months;

4) The data transfer was done without consulting relevant regulatory bodies,
with only one superficial assessment of server security, combined with a post-
hoc and inadequate privacy impact assessment;

5) None of the millions of identified individuals in the dataset were either
informed of the impending transfer to DeepMind, nor asked for their consent;

6) The transfer relies on an argument that DeepMind is in a “direct care”
relationship with each patient that has been admitted to Royal Free
constituent hospitals, even though DeepMind is developing an app that will
only conceivably be used in the treatment of one sixth of those individuals;
and

7) More than 12 months into the deal being made, no regulator had issued any
comment or pushback.

[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs12553-017-0179-...](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs12553-017-0179-1)

